# what do you have in the water?



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

So its about that time of year.what do you guys have in the water atm?As far as i go i only have byh,azureus,p.vitts,and in another few days st.leucs.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Standard leucs, azureus, F2 azureus, orange sirensis, orange terribilis, zarayunga, rio saladillo, santa isabel, matecho, cobalts, bakhius, and powder blue... oh, and a few types of auratus.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

therizman2 said:


> Standard leucs, azureus, F2 azureus, orange sirensis, orange terribilis, zarayunga, rio saladillo, santa isabel, matecho, cobalts, bakhius, and powder blue... oh, and a few types of auratus.


Nice .Thats alot of tads.thanks for shareing.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

vanzolinii, el dorado, and popa,


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Veradero!

I cant believe how far I've come in the last year, never thought I Would be able post in one of these threads!


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

Nakita and nom variabilis (granted i bought these tads )

Edit: I breed nakita's and bought the variabilis tads (no adults/breeders yet).


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

cschub13 said:


> vanzolinii, el dorado, and popa,


I really like vanzolinii but im gonna get every tinc i can find before moving on.maybe one day...


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I have Tarapoto and vanzolini from my frogs and amazonicus that I bought.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Standard leucs, yellow terribilis, azureus, cobalt, alanis, patricia, bakhuis, powder blue, vents...and a few types of auratus.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for all that have posted.lets keep it going.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I have A ton of Patricia in Water & many froglets... Not nearly as many diffnt species as the rest of you guys... I need to Diversify my portfolio!lol


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

200+ Bumble Bee toad tads.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Popa, Cristobal, Bastimentos, Salt Creek, Green Sirensis.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

One lonely intermedius tad. It's my first.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Vanzos, Iquitos Vents and Moraspunga Tricolors
Jim


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Highland variabilis, Southern variabilis, Arena Blanca, Imitator varadero, Cristobal....


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Cobalt, Leucs, and hoping some Rio Teribe tads show up soon


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

8 squirming SI eggs soon to be hatching.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Three confirmed tarapotos that I know of in separate film cans. There's a couple vacant cans left and plenty of brom hiding places too who who knows.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Veradero, Cristobal, Powder Blues, Azureus, Santa I's and Yuri's..


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive got New Rivers and Varadero.


----------

